# Airport tax



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

Im leaving after being here for 4 months,I realize the terminal fee is 550p for international travel,but what is the departure tax amount?I have an ACR card,which says I am a tourist.I only want to bring the exact amount.The PAL website says "PHP1,620.00 for the following,Foreign Nationals with immigration status is 13, 13A, 13B, 13C, 13D, 13E/RP#, 13G/NB, TRV, RA7919, RA7837 or RC/RFC/RECOG/IC, EO 24".Is this correct???


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bairdlander said:


> Im leaving after being here for 4 months,I realize the terminal fee is 550p for international travel,but what is the departure tax amount?I have an ACR card,which says I am a tourist.I only want to bring the exact amount.The PAL website says "PHP1,620.00 for the following,Foreign Nationals with immigration status is 13, 13A, 13B, 13C, 13D, 13E/RP#, 13G/NB, TRV, RA7919, RA7837 or RC/RFC/RECOG/IC, EO 24".Is this correct???


Hope you get accurate information before you leave. If nothing solid here, then visit with a large travel agency in Manila and they will know for sure.
Whatever the amount, it would pay to keep maybe P5,000 in local currency. In the event of a flight cancellation or any other unforeseen problem you would have cash for any needs. Once you get off the plane in your first arrival city in the US or Canada you can change the pesos there..

Hate to see ya go. Will you get a chance to get back over here again?


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

*reply*

Yes most definitely will be back,I plan on spending every winter in PI,but Im leaving too soon,weather in my hometown is -37 celcius


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bairdlander said:


> Im leaving after being here for 4 months,I realize the terminal fee is 550p for international travel,but what is the departure tax amount?I have an ACR card,which says I am a tourist.I only want to bring the exact amount.The PAL website says "PHP1,620.00 for the following,Foreign Nationals with immigration status is 13, 13A, 13B, 13C, 13D, 13E/RP#, 13G/NB, TRV, RA7919, RA7837 or RC/RFC/RECOG/IC, EO 24".Is this correct???


Surely as a tourist there is no travel tax, and as you have listed there is no 9a in there.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

EVERYBODY pays airport tax, it is less than $20, $17.50 or equivalent in peso. An ACR card holder pays in addition, in your own departure line, 2800 php (rounded up) for the first departure in a year and 2400 php for subsequent departures. I have done this dozens of times as I come and go 2-3 times a year, still working in Guam.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

rpmorley said:


> EVERYBODY pays airport tax, it is less than $20, $17.50 or equivalent in peso. An ACR card holder pays in addition, in your own departure line, 2800 php (rounded up) for the first departure in a year and 2400 php for subsequent departures. I have done this dozens of times as I come and go 2-3 times a year, still working in Guam.


Could we have some clarification please. EVERYBODY pays travel tax, do they. If I've ever paid it in the last 20 years of travelling too and from the Philippines unless it has been included in the ticket price. I've never paid this separately.

The only two taxes I know of are the terminal fee paid by everybody and the Philippines residence tax paid by residents and Filipine passport holders. Filipine passport holder not resident in the Philippines, that's overseas residents not OFW can get an exeption to the travel tax, although it takes a day to queue and pay the exemption fee. Many years ago it was 100 pesos.

As a foreign passport holder on a visit visa (9a) you do not pay the travel tax. Are you saying that once a visitor is issued with a tourist ACR card that they are then treated as residents for the purpose of travel tax?


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

*reply*

Im at the airport now,went through immigration,there was no extra fee's just the usual 550p exit tax,BUT,if I had been a resident for 1 year or more I would have had to pay the extra tax


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

*reply*



rpmorley said:


> EVERYBODY pays airport tax, it is less than $20, $17.50 or equivalent in peso. An ACR card holder pays in addition, in your own departure line, 2800 php (rounded up) for the first departure in a year and 2400 php for subsequent departures. I have done this dozens of times as I come and go 2-3 times a year, still working in Guam.


I think you are getting conned possibly,have you been a resident for more than a year?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bairdlander said:


> Im at the airport now,went through immigration,there was no extra fee's just the usual 550p exit tax,BUT,if I had been a resident for 1 year or more I would have had to pay the extra tax


Please define resident. Are you saying, a foriegn national living in the Philippines for more than one year, or a Philippine resident for who hasn,t travelled for more than one year.? In this context we are talking about the legal status of resident not were you have hung your hat for a time.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Please define resident. Are you saying, a foriegn national living in the Philippines for more than one year, or a Philippine resident for who hasn,t travelled for more than one year.? In this context we are talking about the legal status of resident not were you have hung your hat for a time.


I finally found the information on an embassy website, tourist that stay more than 1 year now pay the travel tax. I assume it was introduced with the tourist ACR card. I guess it will also involve an exit permit. That's going to make a visa run expensive.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

My mistake, "terminal fee" is correct, everybody pays, I got the terms "airport tax and terminal fee" synonymous in my head. ACR cardholders then pay their departure fee.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

The first item you pay is TIEZA P1620.
The second item is the Terminal Fee P550.
If you are permanent resident expat you need to get an ECC P2880.

I just returned from a 1 week trip and that's what I paid. 

<Snip>

How much does it cost?
Arrival; 
Philippines 0
Malaysia 0
Singapore 0
China 0 (you do need a visa)

Departure:
Philippines 
-TIEZA P1620 (tourism tax)
-Airport fee P550
-ECC P2880 (emmigration clearance cert)
Malaysia 0
Singapore 0
China 0

Yeah, it's more fun in the Philippines till you want to leave. 

Oh, I forget to mention. Parking is now P300 per day. Up from P50 per day since January 1,2014. 

So much for saving money on a low cost carrier.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> The first item you pay is TIEZA P1620.
> The second item is the Terminal Fee P550.
> If you are permanent resident expat you need to get an ECC P2880.
> 
> ...


I haven't left phils in a few yrs but I don't remember it costing me near that. oi


----------



## Wiltshireman (Dec 23, 2010)

The Emmigration Clearance Certificate (ECC) if done in a satellite office (mine was done in Legazpi in January 2014) costs 500 peso provided you hold the ACR Card. 

But I am also married to a filipina and Immigration were informed that I would be returning and working on my 13A visa


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

I have ACR card,if your stay is more than a year,you pay the 1620p+550p terminal fee


----------



## Wiltshireman (Dec 23, 2010)

bairdlander said:


> I have ACR card,if your stay is more than a year,you pay the 1620p+550p terminal fee


Actally you will pay the Terminal fee no matter how long you have been here. This is collected before you reach the Immigration desk to exit. If you do not have the receipt you cannot leave.

What part of the country di you live??


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Wiltshireman said:


> The Emmigration Clearance Certificate (ECC) if done in a satellite office (mine was done in Legazpi in January 2014) costs 500 peso provided you hold the ACR Card.
> 
> But I am also married to a filipina and Immigration were informed that I would be returning and working on my 13A visa


I've always done mine at NAIA. I was told by immigration that it was easier and they would not charge the 'Express lane fee'. Yeah, believe that if you like!

I don't think you can get away from paying the 2k++.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Wiltshireman said:


> Actally you will pay the Terminal fee no matter how long you have been here. This is collected before you reach the Immigration desk to exit. If you do not have the receipt you cannot leave.
> 
> What part of the country di you live??


Lipa City, Batangus.


----------

